# My wood grunt tubes



## jbuchin3 (Feb 6, 2014)

here are some of my grunt tubes. Simple basic design.
Thanks for the look!

John

http://i1287.Rule #2/albums/a626/John_Buchin/Mobile%20Uploads/IMAG0138_zpsyqctjbh4.jpg

http://i1287.Rule #2/albums/a626/John_Buchin/Mobile%20Uploads/IMAG0139_zpsrvffpguf.jpg


http://i1287.Rule #2/albums/a626/John_Buchin/Mobile%20Uploads/1390087735504_zpsrxtm3djb.jpg

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## windyridgebowman (Feb 6, 2014)

That Birch bark one is a neat idea.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 6, 2014)

Those are good looking grunts.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jbuchin3 (Feb 6, 2014)

The Birchbark tube I made in trade for a good friend that makes birchbark quivers, tried to make this to match, down to the jute cord wraps.


----------



## Big Brad Va (Feb 6, 2014)

Awesome stuff John.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 6, 2014)

Look nice. How long are they
Tony


----------



## jbuchin3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Look nice. How long are they
> Tony



About 7 1/4". Very pocketable, and don't feel like an anchor around the neck on a lanyard.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BrentWin (Feb 8, 2014)

Nice looking calls. Working together, we can stamp out plastic accordion tubes in our lifetime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrentWin (Feb 8, 2014)

Nice looking calls. Working together, we can stamp out plastic accordion tubes in our lifetime.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------

